# Ich verzweifle - Bild ausschneiden



## -exr- (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Sitze jetzt schon ewig daran eine fotgrafierte Flasche mit Photoshop auszuschneiden. Hab die Suche schon durchgewälzt, allerdings hilft nichts.
Egal ob ich es mit dem Zauberstab oder dem Lasso versuche, die übergänge sind trotz guter Qualität wohl doch noch zu unscharf, da die Auswahl nie genau stimmt. Es sollte halt sehr detailiert ausgeschnitten sein.
Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!

Viele Grüße, exr


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Juni 2006)

Nimm dazu das Pfadwerkzeug. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, das wurde auch schon sehr oft nachgefragt und wir haben dazu auch schöne Antworten. Nichts gegen dich persönlich. 

Also Suche anwerfen: Pfadwerkzeug oder Ausschneiden oder Extrahieren wird bestimmt weiterhelfen, ansonsten wieder nachfragen, wir beissen nicht 

Alex


----------



## Drol-Anurav (15. Juni 2006)

gewöhn dir das mit dem Zauberstab besser möglichst schnell ab - das Problem ist, dass dieser häufig bei Unregelmässigkeiten versagt, weshalb du eigentlich immer nochmal nacharbeiten müsstest - worauf man aber meist verzichtet
Ich arbeite meist mit dem polygon-Lasso, wenn du eine ruhige Hand hast, ist das magnetische Lasso auch recht hilfreich, wobei ich ersteres genauer Finde (ist aber Ansichtssache)
In deinem Fall ist es wohl das beste, du weist dem Bild eine Ebenenmaske zu, nimmst dann den Schwarzstift, und stellst das Objekt so frei.
 - hilfreich ist es hier auch, wenn du das Objekt schon beim Freistellen auf die Ebene legst, in die du es später hineinarbeiten willst.


----------



## AKrebs70 (15. Juni 2006)

Drol-Anurav hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gewöhn dir das mit dem Zauberstab besser möglichst schnell ab.


Stimme ich voll zu!


			
				Drol-Anurav hat gesagt.:
			
		

> magnetische Lasso auch recht hilfreich.


Hääää?  ........... "magnetische Lasso"?
Da kann man ja auch beim Zauberstab bleiben.

Währe nicht verkehrt wenn du das Bild mal postes und schreibst für welchen Zweck es letztlich eingesetzt werden soll. Dann kann man Dir auch wesentlich besser helfen wie Du am besten vorgehen mußt.


----------



## -exr- (15. Juni 2006)

So, habe euch das Bild mal angehängt.
Ich möchte hier jede Flasche ausschneiden, bzw. dann den Hintergrund transparent.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## smileyml (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich nehme an, du hast das Bild noch in einer größeren Auflösung. Denn sonst würde das Polygon-Auswahl-Werkzeug locker reichen. Ich habe da nämlich noch eine eventuelle Alternative für dich gefunden.
Auswahl mit Hilfe der Kanäle

Grüße Marco


----------



## AKrebs70 (15. Juni 2006)

Naja.... die qualität ist sehr schlecht! 
Aber ich verstehe dein Problem nicht.


----------



## -exr- (15. Juni 2006)

Bin erstaunt wie gut du das hinbekommen hast.
Ich hab das jetzt auch mal mit dem Polygon Lasso versucht.
Klappt auf jedenfall besser!

Wie hast du das jetzt genau gemacht und wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht?


----------



## Drol-Anurav (15. Juni 2006)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hääää? ........... "magnetische Lasso"?
> Da kann man ja auch beim Zauberstab bleiben.




wie gesagt: ich mag den auch nicht ^^

für welchen Zweck ist denn das Bild eigentlich ? - denn es wird kaum mehr skalierbar, und für Printzwecke überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen sein . . . (solange du nicht Briefmarken drucken willst  )


----------



## AKrebs70 (15. Juni 2006)

Ähhhhm! 
Meinst Du jetzt mich?
Ich habe ca. 5 Min. dafür gebraucht!
Polygon dafür benutzt und die kappen extra ausgeschnitten und ihnen eine Transparens zugewisen.


----------



## -exr- (15. Juni 2006)

Das Bild soll für ein Produkte in einem Online Shop sein.
Die Qualität ist in Wirklichkeit auch etwas besser.


----------



## megabit (16. Juni 2006)

Bei so klaren Formen kann man auch sehr gut einen Pfad um die Objekte legen. Sehr sauber und schnell.

Mit STRG und klick in den Pfad bekommst du dann automatisch die Auswahlkante.

Auswahl umkehren und dann löschen. Fertig.


----------



## nichtsooft (18. Juni 2006)

Ich würde dir KnockOut2 ans Herz legen! Da brauchste dich nicht mit Pfaden konfrontieren, wenn du das noch nie gemacht haben solltest.


----------



## The_Maegges (19. Juni 2006)

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall ans Herz legen, dich doch mal mit der Pfadextraktion vertraut zu machen. 
Es gibt mehrere Extraktionsmethoden und es ist nicht verkehrt, auch mehrere zu kennen, um jeder "Ausschneideaufgabe" gewachsen zu sein.


----------



## -exr- (19. Juni 2006)

Gibt es denn ein Tutorial dass das mit den Pfaden beschreibt?


----------



## Leola13 (19. Juni 2006)

Hai,

ja gibt es.  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## kirchel (19. Juni 2006)

Schau mal in Handbuch, oder in die Hilfe, da wird das Pfad werkzeug gut erklärt.


----------



## The_Maegges (20. Juni 2006)

Schau mal hier:

http://forum.jswelt.de/tutorials-grafik/19070-photoshop-7-0-cs-freistellen-objekten-bildern.html

Punkt 5 behandelt die Freistellung mit dem Pfadwerkzeug.


----------



## -exr- (20. Juni 2006)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!
Mit dem Pfadwerkzeug und etwas Übung klappt das doch ganz gut!


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Juni 2006)

Hatte damals das Pfadwerkzeug auch das erste Mal nur für's Ausschneiden verwendet.

Nachdem ich raus hatte, wie es funktioniert hat, habe ich es praktisch für alle Arten von Formen verwendet.
Früher habe ich zum Erstellen von Formen noch sehr umständlich erst Auswahlen erzeugt und diese dann mit Farbe gefüllt.

Das war vor öhm...3 oder 4 Jahren... wie die Zeit vergeht... ähh


----------

